# pkg_libchk and net-snmp



## dougs (Jan 25, 2011)

Discovered bsdadminscripts and ran pkg_libchk as follows:


```
root@squid:/usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp# pkg_libchk
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmphelpers.so.20 misses libperl.so
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmpmibs.so.20 misses libperl.so
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmpmibs.so.20 misses libperl.so
root@squid:/usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp#
```

Tried [cmd=]portmaster -f net-snmp[/cmd] and [cmd=]portupgrade f net-snmp[/cmd] to no avail. /etc/libmap.conf does not exist. System appears to function well. Not sure what to do at this point. Is this serious? Have been using the excellent portupdater.sh script for roughly a year.

~Doug


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't know how pkg_libchk checks this, but it may be caused by the fact that libperl.so (which is in /usr/local/lib/perl5/$perl_version/mach/CORE/) does not show up in [cmd=]ldconfig -r[/cmd] by default. I can assure you that if libperl.so would not actually be present or nowhere to be found, lots of things would die spectacularly..


----------

